# 20" Atlas Rims Fit Tiguan?



## ahbrown83 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey Folks

Looking at picking up a set of glossy black rims for my 18 SE and there seems to almost none for sale used on Craigslist or Facebook (when I did the same for my toyota there were quite a few options), but there are a couple sets of the 20" Black Mejorda rims off the Atlas. Will these fit on a tiguan?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes :


----------



## ahbrown83 (Jun 4, 2020)

Very nice. What size tires? Anything special to get them to fit?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

*20&quot; Atlas Rims Fit Tiguan?*

Sorry this is not my car, just random pics I found around the web when I was considering those wheels.

I ended up with 19’’ black Pretoria replicas. Didn’t get good pics with them on the car yet:


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out this exact thing. I have a set of 20" R-Line Trenton rims from my old Atlas and I'd like to make a set of bolt on winter rims and tires out of them. So from the above, it looks like the rims will fit, but does anyone have suggestions for tire size? I've searched the forum a bit but have not found a clear answer as to what fits on the rims and still clears on the Tiguan.


----------



## kkapudjija (Jan 31, 2016)

My '20 has OEM 20" Suzuka wheels. 

5NA601025G
Tires 255/40/R20









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

